# thornback stick insect



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

hi all... any1 got any info on thornback stick insect eggs, mine just started layin...do they need any specialist equipment for heat or anythin, and what to keep them on... iv tried internet but dont seem to be getting anywhere... thanks in advance


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry I keep sticks but not sure what you mean by thornback. Do you know the scientific name or PSG No or got a pic???


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

is it the Thorny stick insect?


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thornback Stick Insect on Flickr - Photo Sharing!.... pic is off google... does phasmatodea ring any bells, its just what it says next to its name.


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

what is PSG no???


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

phasmatodea just means its a stick insect.

Don't know anything about these. but with my peruphasma schultei ova, I put them in a milk carton lid with some tissue to pad them, I put that inside another tub and misted the tissue in the external tub weekly, so as not to mist the actual eggs. If the sticks don't need any extra heating the eggs probably won't either. You might be best asking on BugNation, there are lots of stickie keepers on there.

Good luck!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

wilko86 said:


> what is PSG no???


The Phasmid Study Group Home Page


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for the info :2thumb:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Just found this :

PSG Species list

there is a thread on Bugnation with changes and additions to the list


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thorn back is a crap common name for stick insects, it could describe hundreds of species!
That one on flickr is some sort of male Pylaemenes sp maybe.
Heres some species that are commonly referred to as "Thorny", TBH i dont think ive heard the name "Thornback" at all, its usually thorny, giant thorny, or sabah thorny.

*Aretaon asperrimus (Sabah thorny)*










*Extatosoma tiaratum (Maclaeys spectre or Giant spiny)*


















*Trachyaretaon brookneri (Giant sabah thorny)*



















_*Eurycantha calcarata*_* (Giant thorny)*




























*Epidares nolimetangere (Touch-me-not)*


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

wilko86 said:


> hi all... any1 got any info on thornback stick insect eggs, mine just started layin...do they need any specialist equipment for heat or anythin, and what to keep them on... iv tried internet but dont seem to be getting anywhere... thanks in advance


A lot of the common thorny species have ovipositors, what substrate are you using? how deep is it?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

When you said thornback my first thought was Aretaon Asperrimus. Mine are just molting to adult, females about 3ins and males 2ins. I have them in a net cage with an egg laying tray of coir/sand. A quite hardy and friendly lill species that eats bramble. I have mine in with my P Schultei (black beauties) and lightly spray once a day. Thats all you really need to do for these guys.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Post up a few pictures so that we can have a better idea as to which species they are.

I currently have Aretaon asperriums, Eurycantha calcarata and Trachyaretaon bruekneri in one of my tanks. All lay their ova by burying them in the substrate (in my case damp sand). Have a look at the Photobucket link in my signature and see if you can spot your stick insect among the many pictures I have on there.

Here's a picture of one of my EC's (_Eurycantha calcarata_)with the sand pot in the background. I'll try and get a few shots of the tubs of sand tonight when I get home.









And my male EC clambering over the same pot.









Once they have been sieved out of the sand I put them in a tub that has Sphagnum Moss on the bottom. Kept damp and at around 21°C. Depending on species it takes from 4 to 12+ months to hatch. My EC's take around 12 Months to hatch.

Some people like to keep them buried in peat, sand or soil till they hatch. I have found that they will quite happily hatch just by being laid on top of the substrate.


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for all he help guys ill try and get some pics up of mine...the *Epidares nolimetangere *on previous reply looks soo cool lol, does any body know of any one that have them type for sale???


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

Species page pic is reeally rubbish but gives a general idea. they also have the ability to lay eggs without the need of male, if that helps a little, i know most of them can do that but u never know


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

mine is the last pic, so is there no stick insect called thornback stick insect just on the pic its under that name???sorry to be a pain, im just curious now to which species i have lol as i was sold them as a thornback from local pet shop


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

wilko86 said:


> thanks for all he help guys ill try and get some pics up of mine...the *Epidares nolimetangere *on previous reply looks soo cool lol, does any body know of any one that have them type for sale???


There a lot on ebay lately, thats were i got mine, was a bargin to, 15 nymphs for a tenner, they were pretty rare.


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

any special requirements, best to find out before i go and commit myself to buying them


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

The last picture looks like Aretaon asperriums to me.

Do any of these pictures resemble the ones that you have got??

*Aretaon asperrimus*
 



*** Note To Self ** Get better Photos Of Phasmids For Phasmid ID Comparison*


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

wilko86 said:


> thanks for all he help guys ill try and get some pics up of mine...the *Epidares nolimetangere *on previous reply looks soo cool lol, does any body know of any one that have them type for sale???


aka touch-me-not....don't know a great deal about them but I believe they are tricky to keep and need high humidity.


----------



## wilko86 (Apr 21, 2008)

taz.. the second of the two looks like mine....now iv figured that out, u any info that might be useful about them, mine seem pretty happy just making sure... again thanks to everyone for quick and helpful replies :no1:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Just a quick bit of info:-

*Latin Name:* _Aretaon asperrimus_
*Common Name:* Thorny Stick Insect
*PSG:* 188
*Adult Size: * Male 5cm --- Female 8cm
*Food Plant:* Bramble, Oak, Ivy, Rose, Raspberry (Possibly rohdadendrum as mine will take it as long as there are other foodplants also available)

Keep in a tallish enclosure (at least 24Cm high), for easy cleaning it is best to lay paper kitchen towel on the floor, but if you are feeling adventurous and don't mind the extra cleraning, any substrate like coco fibre, pete can be used. They like it fairly humid (around 50% - 60%). The ova when incubated on a moist substrate will take around 2 - 5 months to hatch.

They do like to have the occasional drink so either give the enclosure a good spray avery 4 - 5 days, or put a shallow drinking bowl in for them to drink from.



Oh, and both the pictures I posted above are the same stick. I only have 1 female but I do have 2 males.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Taz, I've got 4 females and only one male...so he's going to be busy! Keep mine with my P Schultei cos they don't need much spraying either.


----------

